
WW.com subdomains are all active - jacquesm
http://jacquesmattheij.com/WW.com+subdomains+are+all+active
======
ericb
I'm curious about the various intentions of those who took you up on it? Are
people looking for an SEO boost? Do the outbound links hurt ww.com's rank?

~~~
jacquesm
As someone else already pointed out in the first thread google separates
subdomains from the main one so no mixup there.

The biggest advantage I've heard to date was 'shortcut for over the phone',
and I can see how that would work to your advantage.

xxx.ww ctrl-enter and a redirector to your homepage would be all it takes.

The funniest thing about all this is that after my 'down with url shorteners'
post of a few days ago I now find myself with a url shortener of sorts :)

------
vaksel
I'm surprised you allowed blog.ww.com, since that one seems too official

~~~
jacquesm
I had to think about it for a bit. I didn't rule it out up front so I figured
it was within the rules I set so I allowed it, but there is condition
regarding representation in the rules I set so I take it that person is fully
aware of the responsibility.

Api was another one like that but we really will roll and api and will use
that ourselves so I overruled that one.

------
quizbiz
Thanks again. :)

------
iuguy
Many thanks for this!

------
exit
what is the appeal of a ww.com subdomain?

~~~
jacquesm
see this comment in the original thread:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1796885>

------
Rickasaurus
Thanks again!

